# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Hamilton de Holanda...

## Spruce

OK....

Considering all the understandable mando-hero worship that gushes on these pages from time-to-time, I'm a bit surprised these pages aren't awash with Hamilton-mania after the shows that he and Mike Marshall have been doing around the country recently...

The two shows at Wintergrass were both just jaw-droppers.

I'm very familiar with what Mike can do to a mandolin, but Hamilton just completely knocked my socks off.

Yeah, there's that technique that one could argue is unmatched...
(Speed and notes alone just don't do it for me, and never really has....)

But this guy plays with incredible soul and finesse, and such joy.

And they both know how to _listen_...

Both sets were similar in tune selection, but were completely different in terms of how the tunes were approached, and how they related to one another. #Very cool to watch...

Anyway, I just thought I'd gush a bit here...

Can't wait to listen to his other recordings....

----------


## Eric F.

Pretty cool indeed. Thanks for posting that, Bruce.

----------


## Milan Christi

That got my attention!
Wow - Thanks!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sorry folks. I have WinterGrass and Marshall's representatives upset and after me for the post of one of the tunes of the show and have edited Bruce's post so the link no longer exists. Sorry, Bruce, and I'll chat with you later about this. I know you well enough personally to know you've meant no harm in doing so.

However, I think it's in an artist's interest to support their wish that a live recording not be displayed for the public. Yes, I know there are entire sites that exist for this purpose, but this isn't one of them. Either way, one thing is for sure in that I'll be the bad guy on this one in someone's eyes at the end of the day. Part of the fun of running this joint.

Scott

----------


## Spruce

Sorry about...

I complely understand and am a bit embarrased...

Buy the record!

----------


## SternART

Why no gushing over Hamilton de #######' Holanda on the Cafe?
It ain't de #######' BG...and he doesn't play an F5......or there would probably be more gushing.
I suspect his fan base will grow after these US appearances. Backstage at The Freight & Salvage 
in Berkeley, I handed my....at the time.... new Heiden to Mike for his blessing...he handed it to Hamilton, 
who to my surprise started playing a Swing tune.....he can play more than Choro, BIG ears on that cat!
But aside from a few Choro afficianados, how many of us know diddly about Brazilian music, maybe we have
Jacob de Bandolim from Grisman's Acoustic Disc..or maybe have Mike's Choro Famos. There was a Choro music 
camp last summer in N. Calif. and definitely a Choro presence at The Mandolin Symposium the second year,
that grew from the first year...and this year Hamilton will be a guest instructor for a day. So it appears
Choro is gaining a foothold......That is the focus of Mike's new label, Adventure Music....to introduce this 
stuff to folks here in the US.  http://www.adventure-music.com/
They are going to re-release existing music here, as well as record new music, some with Mike playing with Brazilian musicians. 
Just like our other mando heros might introduce us to Django, or Swing, or Jazz etc.....we can thank Mike's passion for Choro to help spread the word.
And like Bruce says Buy the CD!!

----------


## otterly2k

just doing your job, Scott...
if anyone's mad at you, I I hope it won't be any of us cafe-ers. We owe you respect and cooperation for doing all you do to create this forum. I'd hope that all here would support you in doing what you need to do to maintain good relationships with the artist and festivals that we admire.
KE

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Sorry about...
> 
> I complely understand and am a bit embarrased...
> 
> Buy the record!


Shouldn't be. Quite frankly I think the knees jerked a bit too hard and too fast for my taste. There's discretion in everything. Just trying to keep the peace. &lt;sigh&gt;

----------


## glauber

> Shouldn't be. Quite frankly I think the knees jerked a bit too hard and too fast for my taste. There's discretion in everything. Just trying to keep the peace. &lt;sigh&gt;


I agree. If the track was that good, i'm sure someone would have listened to it and felt good enough to buy my fellow Brazilian's album; now instead we have a sour taste in our mouth (and it's probably not even the guy's fault). Too bad.

----------


## glauber

Brazilian mandolin: be sure to check out Deo Ryan, the group No' em Pinguo D'agua, Armandinho and Marco de Pinna, for starters.

Check out the guitar player named Yamandu (not sure if it's his real or artistic name). He has broken through what's always a crowded field of world-class Brazilian guitarists. Incredible playing.

----------


## Jim Garber

All right... how about a link to where we can buy his record(s)...

Thanks
Jim

----------


## JEStanek

This might be a start to purchase some of his music. #There is an announcement that a CD has been recorded for release on Adventure Music (Mike's Label- see Arthurs post above) in 2006 but I didn't see it on the site. Only a matter of time...

Jamie

----------


## celtic_knut

I have always wanted to pick up a de Holanda CD -- can any of his fans out there recommend your favorites to start with?

----------


## AlanN

It's a slippery slope. The whole Napster, artist royalty thing, who gets to listen/when, for free or pay?

A musician's product is his music. A software guy's/gal's product is code. If a link were put up with a program he/she wrote for all to 'enjoy', rightfully it should be taken down and be paid for if you want to 'use' it. 

There are those (most on this forum, I would bet) that play music as a hobby/side bar and will never make a dime playing the mandolin. And then there's Tony Rice...."This ain't no effin hobby!" 

my too sense...

----------


## jaco

Guess I'll go ahead and chime in here now that the shock has worn off (a little). I just came back from Suwannee Springfest where they played three gigs and a mandolin workshop. A couple of the shows were with Josh and Jeff Pinkham. Hamilton is hard to describe as I'm not sure the superlatives exist. Musical and jawdropping technique come to mind but that really dosesn't do him justice. I picked up his "01 Byte/10 Cordas" which is a live recording. It's a good representation. I think I heard Mike say they were in the middle of recording a project together. And believe me, Mike can hang with this guy. I spoke with Josh later and he's really excited about Hamilton as well. Anyone who appreciates good music without the "it's got to be (type of music)" mentality will be blown away.

----------


## scott carey

I Too witnessed the three sets at springfest last weekend in FL. I too was effectively blown away. #I made a few observations there. There were several musicians that started off watching the last set on the main stage from the VIP seats and all of them moved out to the crowd to get a better view. Never saw Bela clap before and Jeff Coffin shot a roll of film. There were several staunch blugrassers in the crowd that were not sure what to make of it.I overheard a r-neck say that sumb*%ch is good!
I almost did'nt go to fl. this year (been to that fest. for 8 years now) but those three sets made the 24 hour round trip from VA well worth it.I won't miss another performance within a 100 mile radius.

----------


## Wendy Anthony

Here's an online treat for those who want to hear more of Hamilton de Holanda playing the Bandolim ...

Brazilian (Portuguese language) website Music Express has 6 downloadable mp3s from 2 CDs of choro music by Dois de Ouro - a duo consisting of Hamilton de Holanda & his brother Fernando Cesar

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy Anthony

----------


## celtic_knut

Wendy -- thank you for the link.

BTW, that a great list of resources you have linked at you web site -- thanks!

----------


## Joel Glassman

"Luz Das Cordas" is outstanding--its a duet with 
guitarist Marco Pereira.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Here's a video of Hamilton playing some Brazilian jazz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM46B...search=holanda

----------


## Monte37

These messages are a bit old, being it the end of June now, and I am sure we will be seeing new postings about the Santa Cruz Symposium shortly. I had come in to town in time to come to the performance of Hamilton at the 8:00 performance showing and walked away feeling like we had all witnessed one of the best, if not a new best. Yes, he was awesomely fast! however, it was also infused with such a great control to stop and end a line with a beautiful vibrato. He is such an "organic" player from the heart. His dual line tremelos were killer. I was totally blown away! and along with the cameradrie of the room, Hamilton was so well received. The bar has been raised by this fellow, and the timing of having a symposium like this to present him to all the mandoliners present is a great sign of the times for all of us afficionados. The future of the mandolin seems to be in good hands.
Although I am writing about Hamilton, it was also great to visit with some of y'all in person and visiting with all the people, and some old aquaintances, while experiencing this incrediable performance. What a great moment the creators of this Symposium have created, and I think Mike Marshall needs some real kudos, along with his "team", to bring this person into our lives.

----------


## glauber

> The bar has been raised by this fellow


And this fellow has been raised by the bar!

----------


## Paul Hostetter

I'll second Joel Glassman's suggestion about "Luz Das Cordas," the duet recording with Marco Pereira. At the Mandolin Symposium this summer, David Grisman asked Hamilton onstage during his evening set if he preferred playing solo and he hastily said NO! and then told how and why he was forced by circumstances to become adept at solo playing (such as we heard that night and is powerfully evident on "01 Byte/10 Cordas"). He's great any way you can get him, but the combination of mandolin and guitar is hard to beat, especially when the guitarist is as good as Periera, who I think is right up with the much-missed Raphael Rabello.

----------


## marcos p

videos from hamilton

http://www.youtube.com/results....=Search

first of all i want to thank`s in the name of HAMILTON and all Brazilians for all MIKE MARSHALL is doing to make things available for the american audience he is a supperb humam being and musician

----------


## swinginmandolins

With all the hype put on Chris Thile, its a shame that a guy like Hamilton de Holanda is almost unnoticed. That's the difference between pop and real music in my opinion.
T

----------


## melodicdreams

October 10th, I can't wait!

----------


## JLee

22 days to go!! Any news on the pre-ordering possibility yet?

----------


## Maria

[QUOTE]
22 days to go!! Any news on the pre-ordering possibility yet?


no preordering yet. keep checking Amazon. #if preordering will
be available anywhere, it will be there. i got my promo copies yesterday.
it's killer.

----------


## JLee

I AM SO JEALOUS!!

----------


## marcos p

new words - mike and hamilton duo is out with a dvd as bonus

----------


## mandolooter

It (he) just goes to show that what ya play aint near as important as how ya play. I'll post a few links here later after I get home to some awesome brazillian pickers that I've found in my choro explorations online. As for the sometime's overrated (my opinion) F5's I think the awe-inspiring choro players and the "sound" of the bigger bodied instruments bandolins will both be growing in popularity worldwide! So what do ya all think???

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> As for the sometime's overrated (my opinion) F5's I think the awe-inspiring choro players and the "sound" of the bigger bodied instruments bandolins will both be growing in popularity worldwide! So what do ya all think???


Two things...

First, I like both the sound of an F5 playing Choro, as well as a bandolim playing choro. I can't wait to hear the Marchall/Holanda CD to get both on one disc.

Second, nothing beats the sound of a real bandolim for Choro. There's just something about it. I hope to get one in the near future.

I do agree that bandolims could be more popular...but it's not exactly easy to find one in the USA.

Larry

----------


## mandolooter

Hey I hear ya Larry...Im by no means doggin out F5's but I love the sound those big bodied bandolins have, my mandola has a really deep body and produces a very simalar sound. Lets face it...good music can be played on most anything by a skilled musician, sure wish I was one...lol!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Yeah, the sound is very special due to both the sound of the bandolim's construction, and in Hamilton's case, the extra pair of strings (his is a 10string) that he can use to go a bit lower. It's like playing a mandola and a mando at the same time!

Larry

----------


## Ted Eschliman

When you get a chance to see the accompanying DVD in their new CD release "New Words," you'll get to witness for yourself dramatically, the differences between the potential sonic terrain of the bandolim and traditional F5. A mid-range prowess unattainable in even one of the best F5s made (Mike's Loar, of course), the bandolim packs a bold dynamic power frequently disguised in a Teddy-bear sweetness midst Hamilton's playing. Mike's F5 wields a powerful and pristine clarity, but Hamiliton's bandolim (albeit with the additional extra low range from the extra C course) #aptly demonstrates the inherent additional wide and rich character of the bandolim devoid of any traditional F5 or the best copies out there. 

Guess you'll just have to own one of each instrument to attain these varieties in sound. And by the way, this CD is stunning! The DVD will take your breath away.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I can't wait for the CD!

In the meantime here's a recent YouTube video!

Larry

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Mere days away!



Review: New Words. Novas Palavras.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Is there pre-order for the CD from anywhere? I've checked Adventure Music, Amazon, iTunes, but keep coming up empty.

Larry

----------


## delsbrother

I know this will be considered heresy... While I love Hamilton's playing and have many of his albums, I've always felt that low C on his bandolim was rather.... _floppy-sounding._ At least compared to what I've heard come from archtop mandolas.. There, I said it. Don't hate me.

----------


## glauber

dels, i think so too. I think his instrument _screams_ in the high end, as it's supposed to do. It seems to me he uses the low string mostly for adding low ends to chords when he's playing solo. I do love his playing and i think he's a genuinely nice guy (we've emailed a few times). I buy his stuff as soon as it becomes available.

----------


## mandolooter

> Guess you'll just have to own one of each instrument to attain these varieties in sound. And by the way, this CD is stunning


Yea...I hear ya...lol!

----------


## Jim Garber

Two of HdH's CDs are available on iTunes. I downloaded them this morning and hope to listen tomorrow in the car on the iPod.

Jim

----------


## glauber

Same for emusic. Get a free emusic trial, download the CDs. I prefer eMusic because the files are not locked into a specific device (i.e. they will play on iPods but also on any other player).

----------


## Larry S Sherman

The CD is now listed on Amazon and Barnes & Noble but both list the release date as Oct 17th, not the 10th.

I can't wait to see the DVD...

Larry

----------


## marcos p

history is being made

----------


## Perry

The Amazon desription does not specify that the DVD is in included. Does anybody know if the DVD is included always?
I hastily just pre-ordered mine along with East Flatbush Blues then read the description.

Thanks
Perry

----------


## swinginmandolins

Best buy has it for $14.99 available for pre order. http://www.bestbuy.com/site....1603142
I haven't been this excited about a new release in a long time. The duets with Chris and Mike are awesome, but I have a feeling this is going to be earth shaking.

----------


## Maria

> The Amazon desription does not specify that the DVD is in included. Does anybody know if the DVD is included always?
> I hastily just pre-ordered mine along with East Flatbush Blues then read the description.
> 
> Thanks
> Perry




Yes, the DVD is included. It's a bonus disc... three tunes performed live
at the Savannah Music Festival. #

The release date should have been today, but it's been pushed back a week, apparently . Not sure why exactly, but that's the official word.

----------


## marcos p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXAAKamk9O0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgV4_Iblx-w

new videos

----------


## marcos p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXAAKamk9O0

a video from the quintet

----------


## marcos p

a homage to hermeto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh3KnsnWmCc

----------


## JLee

I'm bummed we have to wait longer but it will be even more worth the wait by the time we get it! Terry, I think "earth shaking" will be an understatement. To see these guys perform independently is amazing but to watch them perform together is over the top! Completely undescribable- one of those "you have to be there" kind of things.  
Don't pass up an opportunity to see them in concert if you can! For those who can't... hopefully the DVD will show you what I mean!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

New countdown...Six more days!!!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Five days left...

----------


## mandolooter

I would have to say there is some excitement here...lol!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Four More Days!

I ordered the new CD from Amazon, along with 01 Bytes 10 Cordas.

----------


## Pietrobono

I was tonight in his concert in Nanterre, near Paris (France) with his quintet and as a guest (for the first time !) the jazz violin player and composer Didier Lockwood, it was REALLY GREAT, especially when HdH played alone Adios Nonino, and when they had a duo, accompanying each other on their turn (Didier with an electronic device on his violin tuning it 2 octaves lower, Hamilton of course only with his fifth strings mando). They will redo this experiment in the future (just as Hamilton did with Mike).

Unfortunately he had not yet the new CD with Mike at this concert, but he will provide some for the Lunel Festival (south of France) at the end of the month...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Sounds like an amazing show. I'm hoping that they play somewhere near me so I can see them too!

Larry

----------


## Pietrobono

Right, amazing as usual ! 
I have been to about 10-12 concerts by HdH since 2001-2002, in soloperformance, in duo with his brother or with Mike, in trio, quartet, quintet, in acoustic in small jazz clubs or amplified in big halls, and everytime it is fantastic. 
In France mandolin players call him extraterrestrial...

----------


## fwoompf

I think I'll get this from Elderly when it comes out, along with the tone guard and wegen m150s I want to try out. Should be quite a purchase. Woohoo!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I think I'll get this from Elderly when it comes out, along with the tone guard and wegen m150s I want to try out. Should be quite a purchase. Woohoo!


I like my tone guard (art deco style) for my Terris F. The Wegen picks are great too. I'm hoping to get Tony to make a Draleon Royale model when he can find some free time.

Down to three days left!

----------


## marcos p

i just upload 13 videos of hamilton 

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=mulatobeat

----------


## JLee

LARRY DATA, where did you find those Symposium pics?!  

They say Ruffo's name on them but on the Symposium site they only have the 2005 pix up. I've seen Maria's pics but hers have her name on them. So how did you get Ruffo's!? Is there a link I don't know about?!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> LARRY DATA, where did you find those Symposium pics?!  
> 
> They say Ruffo's name on them but on the Symposium site they only have the 2005 pix up. I've seen Maria's pics but hers have her name on them. So how did you get Ruffo's!? Is there a link I don't know about?!


I found them surfing for mando pics. I emailed Stephen about getting copies and he refered me to Maria. I'll see if she has them because they would be great blown up as posters or just large prints.

Two days left!

----------


## Maria

> I found them surfing for mando pics. I emailed Stephen about getting copies and he refered me to Maria. I'll see if she has them because they would be great blown up as posters or just large prints.


yes, i have them. i photographed the entire mandolin symposium week...
lots of mike/hamilton images. #all instructors and students, as well.
i created a DVD out of the photos. #large prints can be arranged, too,
if there's an interest.

(only a day and a half left)

maria

----------


## Maria

This just uploaded to YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dVH2tGi2lI

"Blackberry Blossom/Apanhei-te Cavaquinho", one of the three tunes on the bonus DVD included on Mike & Hamilton's new CD. 
#Just a little appetizer for Tuesday. 

Maria

----------


## Larry S Sherman

One more day!!

----------


## Perry

Wow! Thanks for posting. I love the chord movement on that B section of Blackberry. Can't wait to get my copy.

Perry

----------


## Maria

The new CD is now available from CD Baby. They ship within 24 hrs.

Amazon still shows a delay in shipping of up to 3 wks (that will change soon).
Barnes & Noble will ship in 2-3 days.

maria

----------


## swinginmandolins

Bestbuy shipped mine today woohooo!

----------


## swinginmandolins

From the samples on CDBaby this one is going to live in my cd player for awhile.

----------


## MandoGordon

[QUOTE]I'm hoping to get Tony to make a Draleon Royale model when he can find some free time.

Larry, you're breaking my heart. Why not just get a Draleon Royale from the designer, manufacturer? (That's me by the way). 
Gordon
ps. I'm just yanking your chain, I'm actually flattered that you would be impressed enough to even consider having it repro'd. I'm going to send one out on a mandocafe roadtrip in the next month or so, wanna try it for a couple of days? :&gt :Wink:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Gordon, Larry already owns a prototype Royale! He's refering to having Tony (Pires) make a custom Tone-gard. 

Larry is a true mando pioneer, and connoisseur of fine things!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Gordon, Larry already owns a prototype Royale! He's refering to having Tony (Pires) make a custom Tone-gard. 
> 
> Larry is a true mando pioneer, and connoisseur of fine things!


Thanks Ted, I hope I didn't give anyone the wrong impression. I posted pics of my Draleon Prototype here. By the way, I'm still playing it everyday!

I talked to Tony about having a tone-guard made, but he's been very busy keeping up with his regular orders.

He'll need a tracing of the instrument and some measurements then everyone will be able to order one for their Royale.

Larry

Sorry for the topic diversion...I can't wait for the new CD to arrive!

----------


## siren_20

I just got it today. It's a good thing they called it "New Words" because I just don't have any to explain how good this album is. It's devestatingly awesome.

----------


## Perry

I received an e-mail yesterday that my Amazon order had shipped so it appears the Amazom delay issue is resolved.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Mine has shipped now too. I'm wishing that I had forked over the cash for "light-speed transporter" shipping instead of regular shipping.

----------


## JLee

Larrydata do you have yours yet? 
I can't believe that I still don't have mine! You would not believe the mess I went through with Amazon all because I accidentally shipped it to my OLD address!!   But I paid for overnight shipping to my new addy so by tomorrow night.... I should finally be able to post about it! Although.... I wouldn't be surprised if I am speechless!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

No, I don't have mine yet, although it has shipped. The expected delivery date is tomorrow. If iTunes or some other online place had it I would have bought it twice just to have heard it by now.

The only bright side has been that I've been spending a lot of time listening to "Música Das Nuvens E Do Chão", "Hamilton De Holanda", and "Brasilianos". All are amazing.

Portuguese question...does Hamilton De Holanda mean "Hamilton from Holland"? And does "01 Byte 10 Cordas" mean "one pick, ten strings"?

Just curious....

Larry

----------


## Maria

here's a new review of the cd.

maria

----------


## swinginmandolins

Mine shipped from Best Buy last Tuesday and I've yet to get it. It only takes forever when you really want it.

----------


## mandolooter

"It only takes forever when you really want it."

I heard that!

----------


## jefflester

> here's a new review of the cd.


Oooh, it's got video! #

Mine shipped Friday from CDBaby, I'm hoping it's in my PO box when I swing by this evening.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

It was waiting for me when I got home today! It's going on the iPod now...

Larry

----------

